# MMMMM Lobster



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

My dads friend dropped them off.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You know, you really are an odd man. :shock: 

But I like your cars. :mrgreen:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thank you lol,I really dont have anything else to do lol.My dam workers comp injury is getting old now and I miss working. :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I understand. I like that last pic, it's pretty menacing in a Star-Warsy-Darth-Maul-Lorena-Bobbit sort of way.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

As good as they are play mates........they taste even better.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

....did you eat those after you played with them? That's kinda weird....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:L: :L: :L: 

It would be even weirder if he played with them after he ate them. 

Uh oh, I feel an innuendo coming on soon from somewhere... :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67343 said:


> :L: :L: :L:
> 
> It would be even weirder if he played with them after he ate them.
> 
> Uh oh, I feel an innuendo coming on soon from somewhere... :lol:


Haha, from this board Dunny? This board is classier then the rest... :roll:


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

yummmm I just finished off a 4 pounder. Food coma.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ugh...I can't eat lobster, I think it's gross.....



USMCMP5811";p="67371 said:


> I was always told never to play with my food.


Hey at least you have some manners  just kidding


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

kttref";p="67378 said:


> Ugh...I can't eat lobster, I think it's gross.....
> 
> Hey at least you have some manners  just kidding


I agree, but then again I can't eat any seafood without getting sick. Nice Pics though pretty funny too. I am gald I am not that banna


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

The fact that a lobster is a bug doesnt stop me! :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ok, this has always been a little pet peeve of mine: how can you be a native New Englander and not LOVE seafood??? ESPECIALLY lobster??? :shock:

If I could eat only one thing for the rest of my life, it would be those bad Larrys. There's a chain of restaurants in Orlando called "Boston Lobster Feast." I think it's like $30 a person ($25 for dinner with a coupon :lol: ) and it's a huge buffet with all you can eat steamed lobsters. MAN, did I feast... and feast... and feast! The waitstaff there were horrified. There was a cloud of dust and shells flying from our table (I think we were growling and snarling like animals too). GOD, I love that place! :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67390 said:


> Ok, this has always been a little pet peeve of mine: how can you be a native New Englander and not LOVE seafood??? ESPECIALLY lobster??? :shock:
> 
> If I could eat only one thing for the rest of my life, it would be those bad Larrys. There's a chain of restaurants in Orlando called "Boston Lobster Feast." I think it's like $30 a person ($25 for dinner with a coupon :lol: ) and it's a huge buffet with all you can eat steamed lobsters. MAN, did I feast... and feast... and feast! The waitstaff there were horrified. There was a cloud of dust and shells flying from our table (I think we were growling and snarling like animals too). GOD, I love that place! :lol:


Please, I'm Italian and for the longest time I HATED lasagna. Now I eat it with the best of them...but I don't know. I'm the only one in my family that doesn't like seafood. I can eat tuna (in a can, not steaks), swordfish and mahi-mahi...that's it. And it has to be prepared right...I'm weird I suppose.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

My mother made the BEST lasagne ever for supper one night when I was about 10. My whole family could not stop ooo-ing and ahhh-ing over it. She was so pleased that she made it again the next night... and then again a few nights later... and again. For approx. two weeks straight, that's all we ate. Now I despise lasagne, I'll only eat it if I'm at a function and that's all there is. :no:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67398 said:


> My mother made the BEST lasagne ever for supper one night when I was about 10. My whole family could not stop ooo-ing and ahhh-ing over it. She was so pleased that she made it again the next night... and then again a few nights later... and again. For approx. two weeks straight, that's all we ate. Now I despise lasagne, I'll only eat it if I'm at a function and that's all there is. :no:


That sucks. I make awesome italian meatballs  I love cooking!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Any extra lobsters, PLEASE send them to me in Florida, its what I miss most about Massachusetts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

PBC FL Cop";p="67408 said:


> Any extra lobsters, PLEASE send them to me in Florida, its what I miss most about Massachusetts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Did you miss my story about the Lobster Feast in Orlando? :shock: Dude, I'll trade places with you just to be closer to it!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

PBC FL Cop";p="67408 said:


> Any extra lobsters, PLEASE send them to me in Florida, its what I miss most about Massachusetts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


They have lobsters in Florida...I've seen them with my own eyes...they're just...spiny. Oh, and they hide a lot, too.

I can't vouch for how they taste, though. :?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67416 said:


> Did you miss my story about the Lobster Feast in Orlando? :shock: Dude, I'll trade places with you just to be closer to it!


Its a little far from Boston, but I highly recommend the _Nordic Lodge_ in Charlestown, RI. Not only is it all you can eat lobster but they also have filet mignon, and ribs


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The place in Orlando is much cheaper than the Nordic Lodge (and they have carved prime rib too), although it would be more expensive to travel to Florida for a lobster dinner. :lol: I just thought I'd throw that out there for anyone who may happen to be vacationing down there (I would have told you sooner Kate, but you don't like lobster anyway!). They actually are Maine lobsters (rock lobsters are the spiny ones and they don't taste as good :shock: ). The chain was started by some ex-fisherman from MA.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Is it true Ukrainians will eat anything you put in front of them?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I passed you by, didn't I? You looked a little fatty to me. :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67455 said:


> The place in Orlando is much cheaper than the Nordic Lodge (and they have carved prime rib too), although it would be more expensive to travel to Florida for a lobster dinner. :lol: I just thought I'd throw that out there for anyone who may happen to be vacationing down there (I would have told you sooner Kate, but you don't like lobster anyway!). They actually are Maine lobsters (rock lobsters are the spiny ones and they don't taste as good :shock: ). The chain was started by some ex-fisherman from MA.


Thanks for the heads up!  My hubby likes lobster, but I can't stand the stuff, so he really only eats it up in Gloucester


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67416 said:


> Did you miss my story about the Lobster Feast in Orlando? :shock: Dude, I'll trade places with you just to be closer to it!


I was in Orlando this morning, but unfortunately Boston Lobster Feast didn't open until 4pm, but I have eaten there in the past.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Irishpride";p="67429 said:


> Its a little far from Boston, but I highly recommend the _Nordic Lodge_ in Charlestown, RI. Not only is it all you can eat lobster but they also have filet mignon, and ribs


I've eaten there many times and its the BEST restaurant I've ever been too, although I believe its $65 a person now. When we first started going there it was $34 each!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

frank";p="67428 said:


> They have lobsters in Florida...I've seen them with my own eyes...they're just...spiny. Oh, and they hide a lot, too. I can't vouch for how they taste, though. :?


They don't come close to the taste of a good ole Maine lobster and they don't have claws either!!!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67416 said:


> Did you miss my story about the Lobster Feast in Orlando? :shock: Dude, I'll trade places with you just to be closer to it!


Dunny, if you come to FLA, I'll treat you to the Lobster Feast :wink:


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I know I shouldnt play with my food but I just counldt resist. :lol:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I was talking with a local on the Cape today and he made a rather good point. Red tide is preventing shell fishing because the toxin is absorbed into the digestive system. So, anything you eat as a whole is a no no, such as clams. Scallops, however (I just found out), you only eat the muscle, so scallops are okie dokie. So we kept talking and then he brought up lobsters. Eat the muscles, okie dokie, but what about that green stuff, tomalley. That is the organs including those of the digestive. Is that ok to eat? They are in the same water, I would venture no, but I am no public health official.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Crvtte65";p="67690 said:


> I was talking with a local on the Cape today and he made a rather good point. Red tide is preventing shell fishing because the toxin is absorbed into the digestive system. So, anything you eat as a whole is a no no, such as clams. Scallops, however (I just found out), you only eat the muscle, so scallops are okie dokie. So we kept talking and then he brought up lobsters. Eat the muscles, okie dokie, but what about that green stuff, tomalley. That is the organs including those of the digestive. Is that ok to eat? They are in the same water, I would venture no, but I am no public health official.


Ewww...I remember now why I don't eat seafood :uc:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I LOVE the tomalley!  I always ask my friends, "You gonna eat the head?" :lol: 

I have heard that some people consider the tomalley to be a delicacy and will pay extra just for that.

The roe is a special treat for me too. It is rumored that female lobsters taste sweeter than males, and I prefer to get my money's worth!


Hey... :shock: where did the line suddenly go?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67710 said:


> I have heard that some people consider the tomalley to be a delicacy and will pay extra just for that.


Heard that too, takes careful timing to get it right. The perfect yellow-ish green.

I personally can't even look at it :crazy:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67710 said:


> Hey... :shock: where did the line suddenly go?


Whoever can provide Dunny with a nice Lobster, and whatever else that crap is, dinner will automatically be moved to the front of the line....Hell, you can marry her if you play your cards right 8)


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref";p="67743 said:


> Whoever can provide Dunny with a nice Lobster, and whatever else that crap is, dinner will automatically be moved to the front of the line....Hell, you can marry her if you play your cards right 8)


hhmmm... a co-worker has some lobster traps....


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Sounds cool, I'd also like to catch some crabs! :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

I used to crab when I was little down at the docks in Danvers. Although for some reason if I used cod instead of mackeral I caught lobsters.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Nope used this trap. You would tie the fish to the bottom, drop it in the water by rope. When it hit bottom it would open, when you pulled it up it would close. About 30 minutes was the best time to keep it down so the smell would get in the water and attract them but they also wouldnt chew and screw. 8)

But when I did go to the docks, I did see brandy.....yeah she was a fine girl. Nice locket too.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You know, I COMPLETELY left myself open on the crabs, ON PURPOSE, and _stm_ gets the innuendo and I DON'T??? :x :x :x

This is why you remain at the back of the line, Kenny... :roll: :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67801 said:


> You know, I COMPLETELY left myself open on the crabs, ON PURPOSE, and _stm_ gets the innuendo and I DON'T??? :x :x :x
> 
> This is why you remain at the back of the line, Kenny... :roll: :lol:


Hey dont hate just cause I look better.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

My mother.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

USMCMP5811";p="67802 said:


> Why you do me that way? 8)


Sorry brother, I don't speak jive! B:

Awww S'IT!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Now THAT'S the Kenny that I know! :wub:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Gee, it's like a dream come true. :roll: 

Help! :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Oh, come on, you know you like it back there! Dat where da party people at! :lol: Kinda like sitting in the bleachers at a Sox game.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, I don't check the website for 12 hours and see all the fun I miss??? Ya'll are crazy.  But I love you all the same hahaha.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

:lol: This is what happens when I am stuck on the site alone with Kenny late at night with no one to protect me!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn me for watching Empire on ABC...and then waiting around for Family Guy...I'm going to bed early tonight (like 10ish) so you guys are going to have to behave yourselves....


Although, we're all adults...maybe Ken should just be the one exception to the line...he can go wherever you put him Dunny :doctor:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'll put you in my wallet if you leave some money in it.

What was that about "walking ATMs" again? :wink:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

NOOOOOooooo! I ain't trying to play you like dat! 8)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

She may not be, but I am...where's my bribe for letting you go towards the front now???? :twisted:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

BACK OF THE LINE! :twisted:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Depends...can you dance? :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Maybe we'd let you party...I'd have to discuss with Dunny...see how bad she wants you there. But I heard there is some tough competition. 



This has gotten so out of hand I can't believe we continue it...on that note I'm off to bed!


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

USMCMP5811";p="67933 said:


> I aint as good as I once was, But I'm as good once, as I ever was. :mrgreen:


haha. I hear that song all the time


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="67390 said:


> Ok, this has always been a little pet peeve of mine: how can you be a native New Englander and not LOVE seafood??? ESPECIALLY lobster??? :shock:
> 
> If I could eat only one thing for the rest of my life, it would be those bad Larrys. There's a chain of restaurants in Orlando called "Boston Lobster Feast." I think it's like $30 a person ($25 for dinner with a coupon :lol: ) and it's a huge buffet with all you can eat steamed lobsters. MAN, did I feast... and feast... and feast! The waitstaff there were horrified. There was a cloud of dust and shells flying from our table (I think we were growling and snarling like animals too). GOD, I love that place! :lol:


 :dito: I couldn't agree more, especially those people from the cape that hate seafood, WTF??? its just so unnatural. its like being a native from MA and liking the Yankees. My sister went to that Boston Lobster Feast in Orlando about 2 years ago. She said it was amazing, spectacular


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

But don't forget...I'm BARELY from New England. Fairfield, CT is as close as you can get to the NY border....I grew up a yankees fan (have slowly turned to the dark side - go sox)....and I don't know. Everyone else in my family loves it. I hate it...Although I love clam bakes and lobster fests!!! Great people great fun, gross smell 

Whatever...you all love me :lol:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah kate, we love you!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

WOOHOO! Thanks Jake


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

EOD1";p="68179 said:


> My sister went to that Boston Lobster Feast in Orlando about 2 years ago. She said it was amazing, spectacular


IT IS! :shock:

It's awesome, it's incredible... GOSH!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SOOOOO GOOOOOOOOD !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EWWWWWWWWWWW. It looks like the lobster shat itself. That is so nasty... :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc: :uc:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I'd eat it!


----------

